# Thickening agents for liquid soap



## deshandd

*Thickening agents for liquid soap?*

Hello,

I have been trying to make a dish washing liquid for a long time, my mixture comes out fine but it does not have the required thickness. 

I add SLES, Cocomide DEA and use Sodium chloride(Salt) as a thickener. But its not enough.

I know adding more SLES will thicken my liquid, but its too costly here. Is there any cost effective, alternative way to thicken my liquid soap? Please don't mention any branded items guys 

It would be of great help, because I've been struggling to thicken this mixture for a long time now.

Thanks guys.

Cheers.


----------



## Susie

If the dish washing liquid soap works well, why not just use it as is?  I put mine in a pump bottle and just squirt onto a dish cloth as needed.  Or, if there is a pot or pan that is super bad, I squirt it directly into there, add a bit of water, and let it soak while I wash the other dishes.  

I prefer using the undiluted paste, though.  A little dab on the cloth will last a whole load of dishes, usually.  What I do *not* do is squirt the soap into a sink full of water.  The bubbles just go away too fast.


----------



## lsg

I like Crothix liquid.  Here is a video with thickener comparisons:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gM_zR42bOUA[/ame]


----------



## deshandd

Susie said:


> If the dish washing liquid soap works well, why not just use it as is?  I put mine in a pump bottle and just squirt onto a dish cloth as needed.  Or, if there is a pot or pan that is super bad, I squirt it directly into there, add a bit of water, and let it soak while I wash the other dishes.
> 
> I prefer using the undiluted paste, though.  A little dab on the cloth will last a whole load of dishes, usually.  What I do *not* do is squirt the soap into a sink full of water.  The bubbles just go away too fast.



i get you, i too dont like undiluted liquid. Actually the dish wash i make is fine to my personal usage. But i am trying to start a small business and the other available dish wash products in the market are very thick and cheap surprisingly. So i feel like i am missing a thickener. Any cost effective solution to thicken my product will help me immensely. Anyway thank you for ur reply


----------



## deshandd

lsg said:


> I like Crothix liquid.  Here is a video with thickener comparisons:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gM_zR42bOUA



Its a branded product right, crothix? i am not sure whether it is available in my country :-| I'll check it out.. Any alternative cost effective solutions will be priceless. Thanks mate


----------



## lsg

The INCI name for Crothix liquid is PEG-150 Pentaerythrityl Tetrastearate (and) Aqua (and) PEG-6 Caprylic/Capric Glycerides


----------



## FerrisWheel

I have no idea whatsoever, but has anyone tried sugar?


----------



## DeeAnna

This is an international forum, so why don't you just tell us what country you live in? It is perfectly possible that someone on SMF lives in or near your country and can help with concrete suggestions if you provide more information.


----------



## deshandd

DeeAnna said:


> This is an international forum, so why don't you just tell us what country you live in? It is perfectly possible that someone on SMF lives in or near your country and can help with concrete suggestions if you provide more information.



Im from Sri Lanka, I highly doubt that theres people in our country. Thats why i didnt mention it at the first place Is there any?


----------



## deshandd

lsg said:


> The INCI name for Crothix liquid is PEG-150 Pentaerythrityl Tetrastearate (and) Aqua (and) PEG-6 Caprylic/Capric Glycerides



So crothix is a mixture of all those three ingredients?  itl be hard

A single chemical that'l thicken my liquid will do the trick i guess.:cry: Still looking for solutions


----------



## DeeAnna

I can't say for sure you'll get someone from your region of the world to help you, but it's often a good idea to just explain your problem fully and see what happens!


----------



## lsg

Just google the INCI ingredients for your country and you will probably come up with a name brand product.  Most commercial thickeners are a combination of chemicals.


----------

